# Which Are The Best Machine Made Habanos



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have never had one before, however, I understand that some of the machine made Habano Cigars, with short, long and mixed fillers are decent smokes, at very resonable prices. Which ones are you familiar with? Which would you recommend? 

Your recommendations and suggeston will be appreciated!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I had a Quintero from around 1997 this year that was pretty darn good , gifted from a Botl here . I've also had JL Piedra Brevas , Cremas and Petit Cetros and a La Flor de Cano that were all well worth there cost . I was quite impressed by them all for being machine made and compared to what we're used to seeing here in the CNOC(continent north of Cuba) for machine made cigars .


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

The Jose Piedras seem the best to me. They have a little more oomph than the Quinteros and are generally ready to be smoked OTB, unlike some of the brand name MMs. Just my ...............:2

Did I mentioned they are the cheapest out there also..............::SM


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I had a Quintero from around 1997 this year that was pretty darn good , gifted from a Botl here . I've also had JL Piedra Brevas , Cremas and Petit Cetros and a La Flor de Cano that were all well worth there cost . I was quite impressed by them all for being machine made and compared to what we're used to seeing here in the CNOC(continent north of Cuba) for machine made cigars .


That is good to hear since I just pulled the trigger on a box of La Flor De Cano Selectos.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I just had a 70s Partagas Eminentes today that was heaven. But for more affordable and available sticks, try the Belvederes of any brand. I particularly am partial to the Ramon Allones Belvederes, ringing in at just over $80 for a box of 25. :dr


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Give the Punch Petite Coronations (tubos) a try. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Here are a few (BUDGET) cigars with general cost range included, you can get some budget cigars that are "totalmente a mano" handmade also. RJT

RYJ #2 $107.00 to $130.00
Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas En Cedros $89.00 to $110.00
Hoyo Coronation $119.00 to $130.00
Punch Coronation $119.00 to $130.00
H Upmann Corona Major $118.00 to $130.00
Fonseca - Cosacos $103.00
Partagas - Serie P No.2 $96.00 to $110.00
Partagas - Shorts $121.00 to $130.00
Jose Piedra - Cazadores $49.00 to $66.00


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JP Cazadores - yum!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I know i mention them far too much but i love them!

Los Statos Deluxe Brevas

they are hand finsihed and machine bunched.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

RJT said:


> Here are a few (BUDGET) cigars with general cost range included, you can get some budget cigars that are "totalmente a mano" handmade also. RJT
> 
> RYJ #2 $107.00 to $130.00
> Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas En Cedros $89.00 to $110.00
> ...


That price on the Party P2s is just for ten. Hardly a cheap smoke.
I really like the Piedras for the price. Not complex, but good.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

RJT that list is great for budget sticks. But they are not all 'totalmente a mano' right? I'd think the JP's and the Fonsecas and prolly the RyJ's are Machine made?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

bpegler said:


> That price on the Party P2s is just for ten. Hardly a cheap smoke.
> I really like the Piedras for the price. Not complex, but good.


You are correct my friend...not sure how P2's got on the list. Sorry for the confusion. RJT


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> RJT that list is great for budget sticks. But they are not all 'totalmente a mano' right? I'd think the JP's and the Fonsecas and prolly the RyJ's are Machine made?


No not all of them are totalmente a mano I was giving some examples that you can find good prices in bot styles. RJT


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Partagas de Luxe A/T
Fonseca Cosacos
Rafael Gonzalez PE <---Hit or miss.
Por Larrañaga Panatelas


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice and information!  

I didn't realize that there were also a number of handmade cigars that can be purchased for budget prices. More info on those would be appreciated as well.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

One that hasnt been mentioned is the Guantanamera series. Although not great cigars overall, relatively they are cheap and have a really distinctive unique taste which many of my friends swear by. They can also retain taste all the way down as for some reason they never build up the ammonia taste like many cigars.
IMHO any cuban machine made is worth it as they are all very cheap, fairly even quality and as Cuban puros have that great Cuban taste, in whatever form!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Baric said:


> One that hasnt been mentioned is the Guantanamera series. Although not great cigars overall, relatively they are cheap and have a really distinctive unique taste which many of my friends swear by. They can also retain taste all the way down as for some reason they never build up the ammonia taste like many cigars.
> IMHO any cuban machine made is worth it as they are all very cheap, fairly even quality and as Cuban puros have that great Cuban taste, in whatever form!


Perhaps there is a reason they haven't been mentioned...:z


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Baric said:


> One that hasnt been mentioned is the Guantanamera series. Although not great cigars overall, relatively they are cheap and have a really distinctive unique taste which many of my friends swear by. They can also retain taste all the way down as for some reason they never build up the ammonia taste like many cigars.
> IMHO any cuban machine made is worth it as they are all very cheap, fairly even quality and as Cuban puros have that great Cuban taste, in whatever form!


I know its wrong to do so, but I've always been put off by what I've read about these at some forums. I think its time I ordered some of these and made my own mind up. I've been craving that 'cuban taste' more and more lately.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

cquon said:


> JP Cazadores - yum!


:tpd:

Tasty with a good kick.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I've only tried two so far, the Jose L. Piedra Cazadores and the Quintero Brevas. Of the two, I would definitely choose the JLPs.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I never liked Guants before. They taste foul. Can honestly say i've only had one that was decent.

Jose Piedras are decent bang for yer buck smokes, i've always liked the RyJ Mille Fleurs, the partagas aristocrats are pretty good, flor del canos are tasty, and quinteros are good straight forward cigars.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

partagas mille fleurs are nice machine mades and age well. i liked the quintero brevas that i smoked for the money as well.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

DAFU said:


> The Jose Piedras seem the best to me. They have a little more oomph than the Quinteros and are generally ready to be smoked OTB, unlike some of the brand name MMs. Just my ...............:2
> 
> Did I mentioned they are the cheapest out there also..............::SM


I would rate the JLP a little down on the list compared to other MM's by other companies. JLP's are not bad smokes, but I think for a little more money (around $20) you can get a lot better quality. My personal faves now are the Quintero Brevas; very "countrified" flavor that was perfect for my country drives all last week through NC. JLP's are a great deal overall and I have enjoyed many of them.........

ATL


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Man, you guys didn't leave much for _me_ to say.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Man, you guys didn't leave much for _me_ to say. [LOL]


----------

